# Todd has a new shell!



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

Sooo my lobster molted and he looks like a pink with blue dotted lobster. Is there any benefits to keeping his old shell? Whooo wants it!


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

me lol really \??/?//


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

really? you want his shell? thats kinda cool...and a bit creepy!


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

yer lol

i can listen to the sea if i consentrate lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, a lobster needs to eat his old shell to get back the calcium and magnesium he lost in shedding it. Put it back unless you are already supplementing his diet somehow.


----------

